# Dangerous dog data base



## Marty

This is for the state of Virginia

Thought you might like to peruse the laws
VDACS - Regulatory Services - Animal Health and Welfare - Dangerous Dog Registry

This is where the actual list is:
http://www.virginia.gov/vdacs_dd/pub...bin/public.cgi

If you select an area it will give you a list. For each dog listed' if you click on the 'more information' link it comes up with a file and you can select the tab for the dog for the type.

Interesting that it will say lab as primary and pit as secondary but will say pit mix as primary breed in some cases (found that under one of the Fairfax County dogs).

Might be an opportunity as a student project to do a study and create a list and break it down to see how discriminatory or not it is. I just wish they would include 'mug shots', weights etc so that knowledgable people could contest the breed category. Wonder if it would help the cause to request they add photos and weights?

Also, biting another animal can get it classified as dangerous .


----------

